# translation help?



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

FNA Results- I see the Surgeon on the 5th, I just wanted to know if this was telling me this Could be Hashi's *or* could be cancer, or if its saying this could be cancer, by the way, You may also have Hashi's

I want to know if these results could be because of Hashi's alone.

Any opinions are appreciated. I am reading it as a "BTW you may have thyroiditsis" which I do, have Hashi.

____________________________________________________

Atypical cells present

Smears
Focally cellular aspirate containing blood, lymphocytes, follicular cell groups with micro follicular architecture and little to no colloid material

Cell Block
Scant blood and fibrin clot containing rare follicular cells

The aspirate is focally hypercellular and shows follicular cell groups many of which have a microfollicular architectural arrangement. Little or no collid material is present. Focally increased numbers of lymphocytes and few hurtle type cells are seen. This latter finding suggests a possible component of chronic lymphocytic thyroiditsis. The presence of the microfollicular cell groups and lack of collid materical are suspicious for a follicular neoplasm. The differential diagosis inclues cellular adenomatoid nodule, follicular adenoma, follicular carcinoma, or less likely the follicular variant of papillary carcinoma,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ScaredAJ said:


> FNA Results- I see the Surgeon on the 5th, I just wanted to know if this was telling me this Could be Hashi's *or* could be cancer, or if its saying this could be cancer, by the way, You may also have Hashi's
> 
> I want to know if these results could be because of Hashi's alone.
> 
> ...


Well, it does sound like there might be cancer and apparently the pathologist can not be definitive about the Hurthle cell finding. You see, there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Thyroiditis (Hashimoto's) and there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to cancer.

Sad to say but true.

So............................it does sound like you may be having that Bad Boy extricated. This is not a positive sounding pathology report.

I will keep you in my prayers and as far as I am concerned, the 5th. cannot come too soon.

Please bear in mind that I am not a pathologist or a doctor. The above is opinion only and I hope I am incorrect.

How are you feeling right now? Apprehensive I am sure but are you holding up okay? Just want you to know we are all here for you at any time.

Just know this; the outcome no matter what it is will be good! You may have hit a stumbling block but you are in good hands.


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Andros I feel okay, I have up's and downs like everyone else. Have I mentioned tired lately? Its been a few weeks, LOL, I;m tired!

I have come to terms with maybe losing my half working thyroid, I have even accepted that this could very well be cancer and I will need treatment after its gone. I have decided that if they want to take half, I am going to demand they please take the whole things as I have growths on both sides. why leave me with half of a half working thyroid right?

What I can't come to terms with is the lack of understanding that the medical community in the area has about thyroid disorders. I have gone 6 years under treated, and with only TSH being ran. We need education, support and understanding of this gland. :hugs:

Had I not found this group, I would have taken my primary cares advise and left it with a dose change in Levothyroixine. I would have never had the sonogram, biopsy, or the labs that raised the questions, that led me to the Endocrinologist whom insisted that they test all the growths on my thyroid over 1 cm.

If I do in fact have follicular thyroid cancer, that was left undetected, it could have been catastrophic for my family. Thank God, for each of you, giving me the hope, and understanding that every thyroid patient deserves. You can never know how thankful I am to each of you who gave me the strength to ask the questions, and demand proactive treatment! hugs7hugs4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ScaredAJ said:


> Thanks Andros I feel okay, I have up's and downs like everyone else. Have I mentioned tired lately? Its been a few weeks, LOL, I;m tired!
> 
> I have come to terms with maybe losing my half working thyroid, I have even accepted that this could very well be cancer and I will need treatment after its gone. I have decided that if they want to take half, I am going to demand they please take the whole things as I have growths on both sides. why leave me with half of a half working thyroid right?
> 
> ...


Honey Bunny; that is precisely the purpose of this board. To encourage learning, empowerment and self-advocating.

I am sorry this has happened to you but the good news remains that it is now being addressed.

And yes, I agree...............that whole thyroid should come out. For one thing, if any tissue is left behind, it will grow back and for another, why have to lie awake every night w/worry and thirdly, why have to have another surgery some years into the future.

Webster who is right now this minute probably in recovery getting her second thyroid ablation because they only took half many years ago.

So there you have it.

I hate to ever be biased but I do notice that men get faster and better treatment when it comes to the thyroid than women. With women it's always, "It's all in your head and let me Rx some Zoloft for you." Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

You are in my prayers.


----------

